
FreeTechBooks: Free / Open Computer Science Books, Textbooks and Lecture Notes - indigodaddy
https://www.freetechbooks.com/
======
melling
I’ve watched Gilbert Strang’s Linear Algebra videos:

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/)

Highly recommended.

Does he have videos that go with his calculus book?

[https://www.freetechbooks.com/calculus-t1345.html](https://www.freetechbooks.com/calculus-t1345.html)

~~~
champagneben
This was my introduction to calculus:
[https://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-18-005-highlights-of-
calcu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-18-005-highlights-of-calculus-
spring-2010/)

Very grateful to this man, and just started watching the lectures for his new
course, Matrix Methods in Data Analysis, Signal Processing, and Machine
Learning: [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-065-matrix-
method...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-065-matrix-methods-in-
data-analysis-signal-processing-and-machine-learning-spring-2018/)

------
ponitozhekoni
[https://ebookfoundation.github.io/free-programming-
books/](https://ebookfoundation.github.io/free-programming-books/)

------
RickJWagner
Hacker News paydirt! I'm going to bookmark this one.

Thanks for sharing!

